# The New EOS M Firmware in Action



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 20, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/the-new-eos-m-firmware-coming-soon/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/the-new-eos-m-firmware-coming-soon/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>It looks to do what it should


</strong>The <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/eos-m-firmware-update-coming-soon/" target="_blank">new firmware for the Canon EOS M</a> will be coming soon, and there’s now a video out there comparing the performance differences between 1.0.6 and 2.0.2 (which may not be the final version).</p>
<p>I like the EOS M a lot, especially with the EF-M 22mm f/2 STM, however the AF performance of the camera has really given it a bad name. While I don’t think it’s any worse than a G15 in real world use, that’s definitely not good enough for a DSLR replacement/companion camera.</p>
<p>Below are a couple of videos showing off the performance</p>
<p><strong> First with firmware 1.0.6 (current)</strong></p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VY2hRzGlN30?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p><strong>Now with firmware 2.0.2</strong></p>
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RlQ1pQ4LDUs?feature=oembed" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>As you can see, the performance improvement is obvious in this one test.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883304-REG/Canon_6609b033_EOS_M_Digital_Camera_with.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS M w/22mm f/2 STM $479</a> at B&H Photo</strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.photographybay.com/2013/06/20/canon-eos-m-firmware-upgrade-might-just-make-it-an-awesome-camera/" target="_blank">PB</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

The problem with these two clips (as pointed out earlier in a thread I started) is that they are using different AF modes.

It was suggested that they should be tried on a like for like basis.

The samples shown earlier have the cameras set to 55mm and the same flexizone.

Interestingly, in the sample of the 22mm lens the flexizone in v2 vastly outperformed the single zone in v1, currently the single zone is far faster.

On that basis, this looks like one hell of an ugrade, and it seems the folk who bought the EOS M at knockdown prices may have got the bargain of the century.


----------



## Peevee (Jun 20, 2013)

Bah! This showed up yesterday on canonwatch.com. Even title is similar


----------



## miejoe (Jun 20, 2013)

Excellent, now can we expect this firmware update for on-sensor phase-detect Canon DSLRs as well (650D, 700D, 100D), because they're just as painfully slow in live view.


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 20, 2013)

I would like for Canon to release a more serious M body but I doubt they will here in the USA. The newly announced EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM is not being offered here; only other parts of the world. That tells me that the USA arm of Canon doesn't want to support the M series any more than they have to. It will be interesting to see of they offer the firmware upgrade on their site...


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 20, 2013)

Any indication on when - I love my EOS-M, but this will make it the mutts nuts ;-)


----------



## dmills (Jun 20, 2013)

Too little, too late imo


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The problem with these two clips (as pointed out earlier in a thread I started) is that they are using different AF modes.



I agree...try this one instead:

선택초점 AF속도 (18mm) _ CANON EOS M (ver.2.0.2)


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone come across videos showing the AF speed (with the new firmware) when using the EF adapter?


----------



## mrzero (Jun 20, 2013)

miejoe said:


> Excellent, now can we expect this firmware update for on-sensor phase-detect Canon DSLRs as well (650D, 700D, 100D), because they're just as painfully slow in live view.



How about for the G1X? Everyone was saying "firmware update" when that was released, and it is older than the M by far. It is still selling at a higher price point, even.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 20, 2013)

Lee Jay said:



> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with these two clips (as pointed out earlier in a thread I started) is that they are using different AF modes.
> ...



Hmmm... that video makes me want to start searching craigslist for a used one. Not too shabby.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 20, 2013)

In case any of you live close to one, they are $349 @ Fry's right now including the 22mm lens. I just had Best Buy price match Fry's over the phone - going to compare the M with our recently purchased SL1 to see which one we want to hang on to. I hope the new firmware is released soon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> In case any of you live close to one, they are $349 @ Fry's right now including the 22mm lens. I just had Best Buy price match Fry's over the phone - going to compare the M with our recently purchased SL1 to see which one we want to hang on to. I hope the new firmware is released soon.



Great deal. I wonder if Best Buy would price match for me, given that the closest Fry's is several hundred miles away... :


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Swphoto said:
> 
> 
> > In case any of you live close to one, they are $349 @ Fry's right now including the 22mm lens. I just had Best Buy price match Fry's over the phone - going to compare the M with our recently purchased SL1 to see which one we want to hang on to. I hope the new firmware is released soon.
> ...


It is not going to be long and CR members will start buying gear for each other ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lee Jay said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with these two clips (as pointed out earlier in a thread I started) is that they are using different AF modes.
> ...



Excellent. Sold!. Can't wait for new firmware.


----------



## ChrisHale (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's the actual comparison to the first video. 

EOS-M 22mm version 2.0.2
선택초점 AF속도 (22mm팬) _ CANON EOS M (ver.2.0.2)


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 20, 2013)

dmills said:


> Too little, too late imo



Agreed, as illustrated by my signature...


----------



## t.linn (Jun 20, 2013)

dmills said:


> Too little, too late imo



Agreed. This whole topic suggests that the only thing keeping the M from being competitive with the alternatives is AF speed.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone used a f/1.8 50mm, f/1.8 85mm or a f/2.0 100mm on their EOS-M, *using the EF-EOS M lens adapter??* Is the auto-focus campareable to the EF-M f/2.0 22mm lens when using the adapted lens?

TIA


----------



## Niki (Jun 20, 2013)

does this mean I have to buy another camera or not? 8)


----------



## Act444 (Jun 20, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> Has anyone used a f/1.8 50mm, f/1.8 85mm or a f/2.0 100mm on their EOS-M, *using the EF-EOS M lens adapter??* Is the auto-focus campareable to the EF-M f/2.0 22mm lens when using the adapted lens?
> 
> TIA



I've tested the 50 1.8 and unfortunately it is slower...significantly so. Haven't tried the other two lenses though...


----------



## jocau (Jun 20, 2013)

> And here's the full list for people who care...
> 
> *1) Focus speed current firmware (1.0.6)
> *
> ...


----------



## RGF (Jun 20, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> Has anyone come across videos showing the AF speed (with the new firmware) when using the EF adapter?



Key question for me. If they improve the AF, I will take a second look


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 20, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> Has anyone used a f/1.8 50mm, f/1.8 85mm or a f/2.0 100mm on their EOS-M, *using the EF-EOS M lens adapter??* Is the auto-focus campareable to the EF-M f/2.0 22mm lens when using the adapted lens?
> 
> TIA



I've used the 100mm f2.0 with ef-m, in single zone mode it works very well, can't wait for fw2


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 20, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I've used the 100mm f2.0 with ef-m, in single zone mode it works very well, can't wait for fw2



Thanks for the quick reply. Guess I'll buy an EOS-M  The rumored 2.02 will make these lenses very useable


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 21, 2013)

Niki said:


> does this mean I have to buy another camera or not? 8)



;D


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 21, 2013)

I want a 2nd body for my daughter, and I think this would be a good option, but I object to having to pay extra for the EF adapter... I also object to allowing my daughter to take my L lenses outside of the house.


----------



## Lee Jay (Jun 21, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> dmills said:
> 
> 
> > Too little, too late imo
> ...



I agree. I don't know how they're going to turn it into an SL1 with firmware.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 21, 2013)

The other question is will this update trickle down (up?) to the Rebels and/or other bodies? If the EOS M AF was similar to the T4i Live View AF previously, then it seems that they could also make live view much more usable on the other recent bodies by implementing whatever improvements are included here.

I've read of issues using the 2x III TC with the EOS M/EF Adapter, but I'm having trouble finding details - can someone point me to a link with details? Does it not AF at all, only with certain lenses, or have other issues?


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 21, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I want a 2nd body for my daughter, and I think this would be a good option, but I object to having to pay extra for the EF adapter... I also object to allowing my daughter to take my L lenses outside of the house.



Then don't buy the adapter and just buy the EF-M compatible lenses only. I heard there's a EF-M version of the 55-250 coming. Together with 18-55 and 22mm, this is already a good set of lenses. Don't forget to buy her the cute 90EX.


----------



## Mellonhead (Jun 21, 2013)

Swphoto said:


> The other question is will this update trickle down (up?) to the Rebels and/or other bodies? If the EOS M AF was similar to the T4i Live View AF previously, then it seems that they could also make live view much more usable on the other recent bodies by implementing whatever improvements are included here.
> 
> I've read of issues using the 2x III TC with the EOS M/EF Adapter, but I'm having trouble finding details - can someone point me to a link with details? Does it not AF at all, only with certain lenses, or have other issues?



I've been using the EOS-M with the 70-200 F4 with the 1.4 II TC and it focuses fine.


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 21, 2013)

Mellonhead said:


> I've been using the EOS-M with the 70-200 F4 with the 1.4 II TC and it focuses fine.



Good to hear - thanks!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 21, 2013)

c.d.embrey said:


> Has anyone used a f/1.8 50mm, f/1.8 85mm or a f/2.0 100mm on their EOS-M, *using the EF-EOS M lens adapter??* Is the auto-focus campareable to the EF-M f/2.0 22mm lens when using the adapted lens?
> 
> TIA



I did a wee test with my M with the EF-m adapator and 100mm f2.0, along the end of an airport runway as a plane approaches. It will AF, and it will servo.

http://youtu.be/JRjnqv1ffCk[/url]

Set to 4fps playback, which roughly matches the shooting rate.


----------



## Woody (Jun 21, 2013)

dmills said:


> Too little, too late imo



Apparently, not too late for the USA market. http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/06/18/reviewed-mirrorless-cameras/2431125/:

"The mirrorless segment is gaining huge ground in Japan, where it makes up about 10% of the camera market, according to the Camera & Imaging Products Association. Of the 1.8 million *cameras shipped in the Americas* (not just the USA) in April, a measly 38,843 of them were *mirrorless — 2% of the tota*l."

That explains Canon's apathy.


----------



## Johnsa (Jun 21, 2013)

Is this a closed beta test or is the firmware leaked somewhere?


----------



## lopicma (Jun 22, 2013)

This is about as fast as the SL1 I played with at Sam's Club the other week.

Stunning improvement.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jun 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used a f/1.8 50mm, f/1.8 85mm or a f/2.0 100mm on their EOS-M, *using the EF-EOS M lens adapter??* Is the auto-focus campareable to the EF-M f/2.0 22mm lens when using the adapted lens?
> ...



Looks good!! Much better than I'd expect for tracking a fast moving object. Thanks for posting.


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jun 24, 2013)

I am really loving my EOS M 8) Here is a shoot of a ferrari with graffitis on the background that i took with my EOS M and the 22mm wide open at F2

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=477183749025861&l=ec648470a8


----------



## Swphoto (Jun 24, 2013)

To follow up on my previous post, I've now tested the M with my 2x III TC + 70-200 2.8 II and haven't encountered any issues.


----------



## Kelt0901 (Jun 24, 2013)

Act444 said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used a f/1.8 50mm, f/1.8 85mm or a f/2.0 100mm on their EOS-M, *using the EF-EOS M lens adapter??* Is the auto-focus campareable to the EF-M f/2.0 22mm lens when using the adapted lens?
> ...



I had this problem with my EOS lenses, I then decided to actually read the Instruction Manual, check out page 131. When set up to FlexiZone Single, auto focus was much better with my EOS lenses. I like this camera, it replaced my G9 and is an overall big improvement.


----------



## Johnsa (Jun 25, 2013)

Canon JP has just announced that the new firmware update version 2.0.2 for the Canon EOS M mirrorless camera will be available for download on June, 27, 2013.


----------



## djchuckles (Jun 27, 2013)

It's arrived :

http://www.canon.com.au/Personal/Support-Help/Support-News/Firmware-Updates/EOSM-Firmware-Update


----------

